

Ask YC: which subversion client do you like most - ozzieg

I have tried several variants recently, and don't enjoy them.  I am looking for advice and the strengths of those you use.
======
michaelr
On Windows I'm using a combination of TortoiseSVN [1] for general use and
Subclipse [2] for Eclipse based projects.

[1] <http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/>

[2] <http://subclipse.tigris.org/>

------
kirubakaran
Kinda off topic, but how about moving to git? I love it.

~~~
a-priori
Count me in on the git crowd. Having tried most of the distributed source
control systems out there (hg, mtn, darcs, arch), I have to say git is my
favourite. I've been using it daily for about 3 months now.

~~~
hydrbyz
While, as a devout Ocamlist, I don't much like Python, Git's code is indeed a
Torvalds-style mess with an unholy mixture of C, shell scripts and even bits
of Perl. Now it certainly has innovative concepts but writing a complex app
like this in C is not a good idea. A HLL would have been safer, and for
performance-critical parts, you can still use C, as in Mercurial. Actually,
Mercurial's code is rather clean, a bunch of Python files, plus two C stubs.
Also, Git doesn't, understandably, work well under Windows. I would consider
this an advantage but my bosses insist on shipping Windows software for some
strange reason.

------
vikas5678
On windows, Tortoise SVN and the eclipse plug in. On Unix, I just use the
command line.

------
dous
On Linux and Mac OS, I use the command-line. On Windows, TortoiseSVN is
probably the best choice, IMHO.

------
elad
TortoiseSVN just sucks. I'd rather use the command line. Actually, I do... For
the times you just have to use a GIU, try SynchroSVN. It isn't free, but worth
the price IMO.

------
aschobel
The client built into IntelliJ is nice if you grok Java. They also have a
Local History that lets you track every minor change, not just changes between
commits.

------
jawngee
OSX: Subclipse, SVNX and the finder SVN Plugin. Sometimes command line.

Thinking about moving to git as well.

On windows, TortoiseSVN is the bomb.

------
fendale
Command line works for me. I have done some tinkering with TortiseSVN but I am
generally not on Windows, so the command line is the most common.

------
bayareaguy
command-line svn and Trac web interface gets the job done.

That said, I'm probably going to switch to mercurial or fossil for the next
project.

~~~
ozzieg
Do you find those tools solid to control your project ?

I keep comparing everything back to Perforce and nothing seems to be as good.

~~~
bayareaguy
From a "control" perspective Perforce gets a lot of things right. It's fast,
efficient and easy to maintain. It's also a big hit with nosy managers since
they can easily limit what any developer can see and also tell exactly what
each developer has checked out. Keeping all the metadata at the server has
it's advantages.

I believe Perforce's customers include both Google and Microsoft. They must be
doing something right.

That said, I think more and more people need to deal with multiple projects at
once where there isn't a single central policy. Distributed VCS systems really
shine as "control" becomes less important.

------
PStamatiou
I prefer the command line regardless of os. I've tinkered with OS X SCPlugin a
bit though

------
kashif
Write some scripts (batch files).

------
wlievens
Subclipse is really neat.

------
axod
svn command line, why would you need anything else?

------
brlewis
vc-mode in emacs

